#  > GELUID FORA >  > DRIVE-IN SHOW FORUM >  >  Alweer prijs?

## Xtreme18

Beste forumleden,

ik heb onlangs cotnact met een klant gehad en heb hier volgende week een draaiavond.Hij had een budget van 1000 euro. Nu is mijn vraag, is het raar wat ik hiervoor neer zet? (prijs. excl. BTW en ligt iets onder de 1000 euro):

4 movinghead
4 scanner
1 spiegelbol 50cm
1 stroboscoop 1500 watt
1 laser groen 80mW
2 sixbar par 64
4 fourbar par 56
2 losse lichteffecten
truss contructie van 6m breed met voor 3m poten van truss en achter nog 2 meter in de licht met statieven eronder.

Geluid:

2 basskasten dubbel 18
4 fullrange kasten


Hoop op reactie.

DAnk u!

----------


## jens

vrij nette prijs volgens mij

maare sommige bedrijven hebben ook wel een prijslijsen op hun site...kijk eens rond wat die ongeveer voor hetzelfde vragen.....kan je een beetje vergelijken

----------


## Hans333

Knappe prijs als wij dat konden krijgen deden wij dat er voor hebben nu al moeite om klanten te krijgen voor  210 incl btw
Als ik jou lijst zo zie lijkt dit redelijk op een conculega uit de regio die staat voor ongeveer  400,00 met het zelfde als jij.
Dus zeker niet nee zeggen is een goede prijs.

----------


## Vervallen

Ligt er een beetje aan hoe alles eruit ziet en makkelijk het zaaltje is. En natuurlijk wat de de concurentie.

Hier in Den Haag zit niet veel meer. Veel kleine bedrijfjes en een aantal grote die geen Drive-In werk meer doen. Daar kun je gebruik van maken.Wij vargen ongeveer 750 euro voor de volgende set:

4 x mx1 scanners
16 x par 56
2 x martin destroyers
1 x storboscoop (3000 watt)
wat rookmachines/hazers
laser 100 mw

in combinatie met een 6 kilowatt geluidsset

----------


## Drive inn tnt

Is wel een redelijke prijs lijkt mij.  :Big Grin:  Voor hoelang is het? Niet echt onbelangrijk als je een prijs indicatie moet geven.

----------


## Xtreme18

Tijd is van 9 uur savonds tot 1uur half 2..ligt eraan hoeveel mensen er dan nog zijn zeg maar. Het is een mooi zaaltje laten we maar zeggen, voor een kerstgala van ongeveer 150 man :-D. Hoorde net dat ze ook nogeen een extra dj setje erbij willen omadt ze voor een uurtje een eigen dj hebben 2x pioneer cdj 1000 en een cdjm 600 :-D

----------


## Xtreme18

Ik zal overigens wel even fotos plaatsen als het geweestr is, in het forum drive-in show fotos ;-D voor geintereseerde mensen haha

----------


## jens

ik vind die set eerder overdreven voor 150 man  :Wink:  maar ach als je toch in de weer bent

----------


## djnoegi

Zou ik direct aannemen! Meestal wordt een prijs toch wel berekend op het aantal personen, wat er mee moet aan materiaal, hoe hoeveel men aan werkuren heeft,... Je set lijkt me voor 150 personen meer dan voldoende. Je trussconstructie versta ik niet goed. Mischien dat een tekening meer verduidelijkt.

----------


## Banned

Prijs vindt ik netjes ZEKER als het HOBBY is.

IS het voor je boterham vindt ik het aan de lage kant 

( moet BTW vanaf verbruik van je apperatuur - vervoer en uurloon ) Dan hou je niet veel meer over ! 

Denk dat een gemiddeld verhuurbedrijf het dubbele vraagt inclusief de uren !

Je staat van 9 tot 1 dat is 4 uur in totaal moet je nog bouwen en breken zeg ff alles bij elkaar 3 uur is 7 uur in totaal 

Nogmaals is het voor de hobby perfect maar voor je brood te weinig !

----------


## Xtreme18

Truss constructie is 6m over de dj booth aan beide kanten en 90 graden hoek + down
2 poten eronder van 2,5m en dan nog naar achter 9 de andere hoek) 2m naar achter stukje truss op statief...

HEt is voor hobby idd. EN tsja setje overdreven voor 150 man, ik weethet, maar ja, de klant is koning :-D

----------


## STim

Ben ik de enige die dit nog steeds niet snapt  :Smile:  ?
Erg nette prijs, zou ik zeker geen nee tegen zeggen !

----------


## Banned

wat snap je niet dan ? 

Xtreme vraagt 750 voor zijn klus ! dat is een goede prijs waar anderen niet voor komen met de spullen die hij meeneemt.

Op zich een nette prijs als je zo 4x per maand klust heb je toch een leuk zakcentje ! 

Als ik voor een dj-set 200,00 ( booth, 2 technics, 2 cdj1000 en djm600 met monitoring ) vraag inclusief opbouw en afbouw en vervoer vinden ze mij te duur !!! 

Er zijn in mijn omgeving genoeg lui die zoiets voor niets wegzetten ( als ze die avond gratis kunnen drinken )

Je haalt direkt de hobbyist eruit !! 

Petje af hoor.

Maar als er dan iets fout gaat hangen ze WEL aan je telefoon want dan ben je wel GOED !

----------


## Xtreme18

Vraagje, hoe kan ik hier jpeg files of iets dergelijks toevoegn? Dan kan ik laten zien wat voor trussconstructie ik bedoel :-) En krijg geen 750, maar 1100 :-) (incl. 2de dj set )

----------


## STim

Ik snap die constructie niet, maar Xtreme is al bezig met een fotootje online te zetten dus  :Wink: 
JPEG files zal je eerst moeten uploaden naar een eigen space of naar http://www.theimagehosting.com bijvoorbeeld.
Daarna de link hier plakken en liefst met img tags, dus [ i m g ] u r l [ / i m g ]   , maar dan zonder al die spaties natuurlijk e  :Smile:

----------


## Xtreme18

Stim, als je ff wacht, zet ik het nu online :-D

----------


## Xtreme18

(img)www.xtremeshow.nl/truss%20en%20lamp.bpm(img) nou hoop ik dattie het zo doet :-S

----------


## Xtreme18

(img)www.xtremeshow.nl/truss%20en%20lamp.bmp(img)

----------


## Xtreme18

http://www.xtremeshow.nl/Opstelling.htm

Dit is de link :-) het is gemaakt in het programma Daslight.... voor degene die het willen weten... het achterste gedeelte "zweeft" nu wel, maar in het echie staan daar twee statieven onder. Snap je het nu ;-D

----------


## timleurink

Dat is een nette prijs. Wij draaien shows rond de 300 euro.
4 x mx-4 martin scans
4 x krypton movinghead van martin
4 x bar met par 64
1 x blinder
1 x strobo
1 x jem fogger

1 of 2 x 5 kw JBL geluid.

Groeten Tim

----------


## djnoegi

Nu snap ik de opstelling ook!

@timleurink: Het geen jij allemaal opnoemt voor 300 vindt ik dan weer aan de lage kant. Begrijp me niet verkeerd, kwa materiaal is dit een mooie set. Maar kwa prijs vindt ik hem laag. Zit hier ook je uurloon voor afbreken, opbouwen en draaien ook in? Ik vindt zelfs als je ook maar hobbymatig bezig bent en je vraagt niet teveel je dit ook mag meerekenen. Tenslotte moet je toch ook alles opbouwen en afbouwen.

----------


## Banned

Hoe maak je de verhuur wereld moeilijker ........

Nu weet je gelijk wie er hier de markt voor elkaar kapot maakt !

Dit zijn geen prijzen ! Dit zijn weggevertjes !! een set van 4 Mac250 krypton kost als gauw 200,00 met controller !! dan bouw jij voor 100 euro 2X5kw geluid JBL ( ??? ) en nog licht en je uren erbij .

Knap hoor ! Als je stukken draait heb je al meer kosten !

----------


## frisse

Is er ook zo een tekenprogramma zoals daslight of in de aard daarvan waarme je ook gewone lichte kan tekenen zoals double derby , moonflowers,....?

----------


## Airwave

> citaat:_Geplaatst door mephisto_
> 
> Hoe maak je de verhuur wereld moeilijker ........
> 
> Nu weet je gelijk wie er hier de markt voor elkaar kapot maakt !
> 
> Dit zijn geen prijzen ! Dit zijn weggevertjes !! een set van 4 Mac250 krypton kost als gauw 200,00 met controller !! dan bouw jij voor 100 euro 2X5kw geluid JBL ( ??? ) en nog licht en je uren erbij .
> 
> Knap hoor ! Als je stukken draait heb je al meer kosten !




Groot gelijk!, dit is véél te weinig voor hetgene dat geleverd wordt. Mag je volgens mij toch tussen de 500 en de 700 euro voor vragen.
Wij vragen 500 euro voor het volgende: 
- 2 x 5 kw mach sound
- 10 meter prolite + stands
- 8 par
- 8 mx1 martin scans

En het gaat hier ook om hobby [8D]

----------


## berolios

> citaat:_Geplaatst door Xtreme18_
> 
> http://www.xtremeshow.nl/Opstelling.htm
> 
> Dit is de link :-) het is gemaakt in het programma Daslight.... voor degene die het willen weten... het achterste gedeelte "zweeft" nu wel, maar in het echie staan daar twee statieven onder. Snap je het nu ;-D



Nette set, voor een goede prijs (als het ook allemaal goed verzorgd en onderhouden is natuurlijk).

Maar begrijp ik nu goed uit de tekening dat jullie vier toppen gewoon opstapelen vanaf 0 cm hoogte (vanaf de grond dus) ?!?!?!?!
dás niet zo slim hé mannen...

----------


## Xtreme18

Lol, nee dat zijn geen toppen die opelkaar gestepeld zijn.
Dat zijn gewoon full range boxen (jaja, je ziet ze niet veel meer  :Wink: ) Zijn EV kasten, welke al dik 20 jaar oud zijn ofzo, maar hebben bij ons de dienst allang bewezen en blijven doorgaan :-D. Vandaar. Zit 1 15inch in, 2 tweeters en een hoorn voor de middentonen. 

Klinkt wel lkkr hoor...

EN deze stapelen we altijd op deze manier op, want ze wegen zon 75-80 kilo, statiefje werkt dus niet  :Wink:

----------


## berolios

Nee dat snap ik, maar hoog-drivers op 30 cm hoogte heb je natuurlijk niks aan. Maar goed, als dit voor jullie werkt, wie ben ik om daar dan commentaar op te geven, ik zou de toppen op zijn minst op de bassen leggen, zo dat je in ieder geval al íets aan hoogte hebt gewonnen.

----------


## Xtreme18

Ik snap je, normaal als we met basskasten en toppen draaien doen we dat ook. Maar tsja, je zou het gewoon moeten zien en horen.....

Kijk anders even bij www.xtremeshow.nl fotoboek...daar staan wel meerdere fotos van die boxen...

----------


## timleurink

Ja jullie hebben gelijk het is inderdaad aan de lage kant, wij zijn hobby matig begonnen. Deze prijs is dus inclusief op en afbouw.
Tja en de markt kapot maken weet ik niet. Concurrentie heb je altijd maar als jou klanten tevreden zijn zullen ze gewoon bij je blijven.

----------


## SpaceyDeeJ

Tim, 

nee, ik vind de prijs TE LAAG, doe ons een lol en vraag bij verhuurbedrijven zowel in jouw regio als erbuiten een offerte aan voordatgeen wat jezelf kan wegzetten en vergelijk die prijzen eens met elkaar. Dus met materiaal, bouw/breek transport en bediening...

Vergelijk die prijzen eens met elkaar en zie wat je kwijt bent !

----------


## Airwave

In onze sector valt er wel degelijk geld te verdienen [8D].
Moest iedereen nou eens vragen wat ze moeten vragen... :Frown:

----------


## Watt Xtra

en daar gingen onze schoolfeesten, ik ben dus wel beroepsmatig bezig en moet wel elke maand mn huur betalen, maar tegen deze prijzen kan ik dus  niet op. Ik weet waaraan ik een aantal feesten ben kwijtgraakt en dat mag dus rustig worden benoemd met "marktverziekers" waar haal je het geld ook vandaan om met zo'n set voor 300 euro te komen draaien, dan moet je wel heel veel feesten hebben om dit setje te kunnen bekostigen.

----------


## Banned

Het ergste is dat je er weinig aan kunt doen !of zal ik zeggen HELEMAAL NIETS!

Als mijn buurjingetje van 14 een goede geluids-set koopt en deze verhuurt voor 5 tientjes is hij aan een kant slim bezig maar als hij een keer problemen heeft staat ie mooi voor joker ! 

En een hoop meer schade als verdiensten !

Het leukste is dat je daar pas achter komt als het zover is .......

Je kunt niemand bellen om het op te lossen want meestal kopen ze bij zo'n discoboer die geen 24uurs service heeft , je geen vervangende spullen geeft bla bla Avond naar de klote klant ontevreden ! 

Dit kan natuurlijk ook bij een pro gebeuren maar die zijn meestal wel voorbereid op dergelijke momenten ( ikke wel tenminste ) zeker als ik een eindje van huis ben !

----------


## luc2366

> citaat:_Geplaatst door timleurink_
> 
> Ja jullie hebben gelijk het is inderdaad aan de lage kant, wij zijn hobby matig begonnen. Deze prijs is dus inclusief op en afbouw.
> Tja en de markt kapot maken weet ik niet. Concurrentie heb je altijd maar als jou klanten tevreden zijn zullen ze gewoon bij je blijven.



NIET juist! en met dergelijke prijzen weet je niet of je klanten tevreden zijn over de geleverde dj-prestaties of jullie ALLEEN MAAR blijven inhuren omdat jullie gewoon schandalig goedkoop zijn...

----------


## j@ns

Het is ook hoe je zelf de deal wel/niet afsluit....

als je goed luistert naar de wensen van de opdrachtgever kan je misschien ook wel met wat minder materiaal aankomen zetten wat waarschijnlijk net zo kwalitatief klinkt en eruitziet als de potentiéle "marktverzieker" 

het is wel erg gemakkelijk om te zeggen dat diegene die met de prijs eronder gaat zitten, dat die per defenitie gewonnen heeft, prijs is niet alles.

tuurlijk zijn er scholen etc. die er voor een dubbeltje op de eerste rij willen zitten. in dit soort gevallen, als er een regelmatige vraag is, schaf je dan toch ook een dapsetje etc. aan? heb je iig je cashflow en kan je voor dezelfde prijs de order pakken. mocht er geen regelmatige vraag zijn, dan is het ook geen potentiéle, serieuze klant.

ik snap dat velen hier hun paradepaardje qua systeem willen presenteren maar als dat niet de vraag is moet je je aanpassen of je verlies nemen.

m.vr.gr. j@ns

----------


## Airwave

Dat is nu juist het probleem. Die mensen verhuren zelfs hun dap set aan een veel te lage prijs. Zo kun je als bedrijf zelfs je dapsetje niet kwijtgeraken aan een deftige prijs. Ik heb tot nu toe ook goedkope prijzen gehanteerd, maar na een tijd krijg je het gevoel dat je voor niks werkt, dus prijzen zijn de laatste tijd ook de hoogte in gegaan. Tegenwoordig kom je ook niet vlug een organisatie tegen die een budget van 1000 euro ter beschikking stelt. Voor de schoolfuiven moet het steeds goedkoper en goedkoper, om een zo groot mogelijke winst te bekomen. Maar de meesten vergeten dat het grotendeels van de dj (en de installatie)afhangt of je volk blijft of niet. En dan zijn er ook nog de bemoeizieke leerkrachten [xx(]. Zopas nog een klus kwijtgeraakt: leerkracht had achter de rug van de leerlingen dj geboekt en leerlingen hebben totaal geen inspraak meer. Ga toch nog een paar pogingen doen om klus binnen te halen [} :Smile: ] (prijsbedinging)

----------


## Watt Xtra

jep, iedereen wil graag veel feesten hebben, zodat er mooie en heel veel foto's op hun sites kunnen worden gezet, tenminste dat idee heb ik. Het hele drive-in gebeuren heb ik daarom ook grotendeels aan de kant geschoven. Zo nu en dan nog wel eens een schoolfeestje maar dan alleen voor mijn prijs. Ik heb nu 2 setjes van mn drive-in gemaakt met beide een dubbele cd-speler, mixer, mic. en versterker met een stel speakers. Kom ik brengen bij de klant aansluiten en ze doen het maar lekker zelf. EVT een stel cd's erbij, klaar. En hebben ze niet iemand die het kan of wil bedienen, dan gaat er een cd wisselaar in en klaar. Hiermee kan ik wel een paar stuivers verdienen en ben zelf op pad voor een leuke goed betaalde klus of mee met een band. Dan heb ik zelf het idee dat ik wat overhou voor het werk ik dan doe. En niet moet denken als me nu iets gebeurd met de apparatuur dan moet ik bij die 300 euro zelf geld bijleggen.

----------


## Airwave

Is daar dan vraag naar? Zijn er klanten die tevreden zijn met een cd-wisselaar? Hmm, ik dank het niet echt (alle, hier in België toch niet. 

Als ik het goed begrijp verhuur jij dan ook cd's. Nog nooit problemen mee gehad dat je ze kapot terugkrijgt [xx(]?

----------


## Watt Xtra

ja heb hier regelmatig een verjaardagsfeestje, bedrijven uitje, verenigingsdag enz. waar wel vraag is naar achtergrond muziek maar niet het geld voor over is om er de hele dag een dj voor neer te zetten. En nee ik heb nog nooit kapotte cd's weer gekregen. Maar idd bij een schoolfeest is een wisselaar niet goed of geaccepteerd. maar door deze klusjes te doen ben ik toch nog enige concurrentie tegen de allom bekende drive-inn shows die met hun dap-setjes voor een prikkie komen spelen. En zo blijf je bezig naar oplossingen zoeken

----------


## Niek...

> citaat:_Geplaatst door timleurink_
> 
> ... Concurrentie heb je altijd maar als jou klanten tevreden zijn zullen ze gewoon bij je blijven.



Tim, no offence, maar vraag een reële prijs voor deze set (min. EUR 600 excl. BTW ofzo), en dan kijken hoeveel er trouw blijven...Bij iedereen onder de prijs gaan zitten en veel feesten hebben is niet moeilijk. Een nette prijs én een volle agenda wordt een ander verhaal  :Wink:

----------


## luc2366

HELEMAAL mee eens! Maar dat wil dat soort mensen maar niet snappen...
 Trouwens, diegene die die set voor dergelijke prijs (of NOG goedkoper) aan hen verhuurt zijn al even -of nog meer- schuldig (vind ik)

----------


## Airwave

> citaat:_Geplaatst door Tfproductions_
> 
> ja heb hier regelmatig een verjaardagsfeestje, bedrijven uitje, verenigingsdag enz. waar wel vraag is naar achtergrond muziek maar niet het geld voor over is om er de hele dag een dj voor neer te zetten. En nee ik heb nog nooit kapotte cd's weer gekregen. Maar idd bij een schoolfeest is een wisselaar niet goed of geaccepteerd. maar door deze klusjes te doen ben ik toch nog enige concurrentie tegen de allom bekende drive-inn shows die met hun dap-setjes voor een prikkie komen spelen. En zo blijf je bezig naar oplossingen zoeken



Hmmm,niet slecht bekeken eigenlijk, zo had ik het nog niet bekeken, misschien ideetje om hier ook eens toe te passen [ :Stick Out Tongue: ]

----------


## Watt Xtra

"shit" ik ook met mn grote mond, heb ik weer eens een goed idee, plaats ik hem zodat iedereen dit kan toepassen!! Haha, dus jongens dit werkt niet, niemand wil zoiets!! Maar zonder gekheid, ik heb hier een aantal makkelijke sets die door vrijwel iedereen te bedienen is en bijna "hufter" proof. En hier is best wel vraag naar, maar dit verhuur ik echt niet voor 50 euro hoor! Ik reken een nette prijs waar ik mee uit de voeten kan en de klant het idee heeft ook een nette prijs te betalen voor hetgeen hij krijgt, .. en dat krijg ik regelmatig te horen. Maar hier staan dan geen stoffen kasten met een piezo en een bekabeling om bij te huilen. Dit zijn degelijke componenten met een nette uitstraling.

----------


## Gast1401081

Sorry, hoor, maarrreh, : 

Eigen schuld Dikke Bult. 
De heftigste concurrentie in mijn gedeelte van de markt heb ik van jongens die met 2e hands materiaal van de concurrent zijn begonnen, de afgetrapte ouwe w-bin-sets. Voor een krantewijk-prijsje gekocht, in de avonduren wat bijgeverfd, stekkers uit de OuweMeukBak van de toenmalige concurrent ( waarom zou je een kapotte plug weggooien als je m ook verkopen kunt voor 1 gulden!!!) en draaien maar. En het vediende geld stevig investeren, en er steeds betere en nieuwere spullen voor kopen...

Eerst onder de prijs, toen (met het verdiende geld) iets minder onder de prijs, en nou huilen ze als er iemand  opstaat en met een DAP-setje, ach laat ook maar...

Had die ouwe troep in de brand gestoken, de speakers op voorraad gelegd, en de concurrent had wel moeten huren bij jou. Maar nee, we zijn allemaal zo slim om er verkoop bij te gaan doen. En onze eigen concurrent ermee op te richten, en je eigen markt te verzieken. 
Want het systeem dat je vandaag verkoopt is een verhuurklant minder voor morgen...

----------


## Airwave

stel: 
Je hebt 4 scans van JB Systems die nog perfect werken. wegens uitbreiding van het klantenbestand kies je ervoor om 4 scans aan te kopen van een beter merk (bv Martin Mx4), wat meer uitstraling geeft naar je klanten toe. Moet je dan die 4 scans van JB (die nog perfect werken!) op de brandstapel gooien? Volgens mij is dit geld (letterlijk) verbranden [xx(]! Van die scans kun je nog een mooi sommetje krijgen, waardoor je Martin scans dan weer goedkoper uitkomen. een groot dilemma volgens mij....[B)]

----------


## keenoncoolstuff

> citaat:_Geplaatst door Airwave_
> 
> Moet je dan die 4 scans van JB (die nog perfect werken!) op de brandstapel gooien? Volgens mij is dit geld (letterlijk) verbranden [xx(]!



Stel: je krijgt 1200 euro voor die scans (oeh, zo veel???[ :Embarrassment: )])
Vervolgens wordt een beginnertje dat de scans van jou heeft overgekocht ingehuurd voor alle feesten in jullie plaatselijke jeugdhuis. 1 feest per maand dat jij tot dat moment voor 350,- draaide.
Die inkomsten ben je dus kwijt, op jaarbasis 4200,-
Ineens wordt het heel aantrekkelijk om die scans te verbranden... :Frown: [} :Smile: ] :Big Grin:

----------


## keenoncoolstuff

excuseer, ik wilde bewerken maar heb per ongeluk een nieuw bericht gepost.

----------


## Mark-LED

waar ik voornamelijk last van heb, zijn de jongens met hun goedkope niet klinkende setjes, die ook nog eens ver onder een normale prijs werken. Dat zij dat willen vind ik prima, maar blijf van mijn vaste adressen af..

Gelukkig is de eigenaar van 3 van mijn vaste adressen nogal blij met mij, en er staat dus ook heel zelden een ander (alleen wanneer ik niet kan eigenlijk). Het grote voordeel voor mij is, dat die eigenaar erg veel contacten heeft, en ik er via hem een aantal locaties bij heb, waarvan 3 vast.

Mijn Behringer set is ook niet top of the bill, maar met wat EQ-en krijg je er toch een nette sound uit, waar de prijs ook naar is. Ik vraag niet teveel voor de set, maar ben ook zeker niet goedkoop. En ik krijg keer op keer te horen dat ik absoluut een nette set aflever voor het geld wat ik ervoor vraag. Zo af en toe krijgen die locaties dan ook een leuke korting, want vaste klanten verdienen voordeel vind ik.

Ik blijf dus gewoon actief op mijn locaties, en laat de locaties die 'de concurrent' doet mooi voor wat het is, want als er zo'n setje staat, mag het niks kosten en ben ik niet van plan onder mijn prijs te werken. Ik heb een standaard prijs, waar ik niet veel van afwijk voor nieuwe klanten, pas als ze vaste klant geworden zijn, wil ik wel wat schappelijker zijn met de prijs.

----------


## Airwave

[/quote]
Stel: je krijgt 1200 euro voor die scans (oeh, zo veel???[ :Embarrassment: )])
Vervolgens wordt een beginnertje dat de scans van jou heeft overgekocht ingehuurd voor alle feesten in jullie plaatselijke jeugdhuis. 1 feest per maand dat jij tot dat moment voor 350,- draaide.
Die inkomsten ben je dus kwijt, op jaarbasis 4200,-
Ineens wordt het heel aantrekkelijk om die scans te verbranden... :Frown: [} :Smile: ] :Big Grin: 
[/quote]

Ik zeg het: je zit met een zéér groot dilemma  :Big Grin: !

----------


## Watt Xtra

waar "wij" IK het hier over hebben zijn volgens mij niet direct de "discoboys" die van hun krantenwijk een leuk muzieksetje aanschaffen en hiermee op kleine verjaardagsfeestjes gaan draaien. Ja hiervan heb ik ook concurrentie maar hierdoor heb ik anderzijds ook inkomsten. zij komen immers ook wel eens inhuren en komen ook wel eens kopen. Het is begonnen met het voorbeeld van Tim, zo'n set voor 300 euro wegzetten is "marktverzieken"!! die "discoboys" hebben hieraan een hobby en zullen op een gegeven moment of stoppen of verder groeien en ook verder willen. Jongens die een set aanbieden met oa. movingheads, jbl geluidsset (5kw) enz. dat zijn diegene die de markt verzieken, want hier staat wel een kwalitatieve set voor een "SCHEET" en DAAR IS NIET TEGEN TE CONCURREREN, want de kwaliteit, (aan apparatuur) is er en de prijs is belachelijk laag. En ja wordt deze set ergens ingehuurd, dan is de verhuurder ook een grote marktverzieker!!

----------


## Niek...

Kunnen we ophouden over dat "verkoop geneuzel"? Dat is een mening van Mac, en iedereen drentelt daar leuk achteraan... Beoordeel zelf hoe JIJ het zou doen [} :Smile: ]

----------


## Watt Xtra

volgens mij heb ik dat al wel degelijk laten horen hoe ik hieraan werk en wat ik ervan vind. En ergens achteraan lopen,? niet voor mij he??

----------


## Airwave

sjah, wat kunnen we er aan doen....

----------


## Banned

helemaal NIETS ...............

als je als serieuze geluidsbedrijf verhuurt KUN je niet tegen die HOBBIEISTEN op die hetzelfde zouden aanbieden voor een veel lagere prijs !

Alleen maar hopen dat er ooit iets fout gaat en die jongens je opbellen van kun je me even helpen ................

Dan lach jij als bedrijf het hardst !

Heb het zelf meegemaakt met een organisatie die feesten doet.

Heeft onder tafel een honkie tonkie drive in neergezet op een feest waar een bepaald budget voor is betaald.
 ( ik ben te duur ) 

Maar mij wel bellen om tijdens die avond even wil komen om voor vervanging te zorgen !

Had toevallig tijd ( Kon ook NEE verkopen )maar er naar toegegaan en een gewone rekening gestuurd. ( huur apperatuur en vervoer ) rekening was hoger dan de hele zooi kostte !

Maar uiteindelijk toch een deal kunnen sluiten voor de feesten die hun organiseren ! 

GOEDKOOP is toch altijd DUURKOOP !

----------


## Airwave

Heb je dan mooi voor mekaar gekregen! Klant zal ook wel beseffen dat hij bij jou betere kwaliteit zal krijgen. Ga bij ons plaatselijk jeugdhuis ook proberen te overtuigen om bij mij te komen huren. Nu kunnen ze kleine discobar gratis bij de gemeente huren. Bij mij moeten ze ervoor betalen, maar heb dan ook betere service (beter materiaal en kom het zetten en terug ophalen) wat bij de gemeente niet het geval is.

----------


## Banned

klanten die naar een ander gaan omdat die ander voordeliger wil niet altijd zeggen dat deze aanbieders slechter zijn hoor, dat wil ik niet zeggen. 

Maar er zijn organisatie's die proberen altijd om voor de voordeligste manier te gaan ( wat ook terecht is hebben ze meer winst ) Alleen staan ze er dikwijls niet bij stil wat er gebeurt als er iets misgaat. betalen ze achteraf iets meer kosten dan dat het feest naar de klote is en de persoon in kwestie gedupeerd is !

Zeker de jongeren verenigingen.

Die organiseren disco's voor de jongeren en kunnen de spullen gratis van de gemeente krijgen ! Mooi meegenomen toch ?  Ze moeten het wel zelf halen en brengen opbouwen en afbreken maar toch hebben ze die kosten verdient ! 

Tijdens de avond gaat het een en ander kapot maar ze kunnen niet aankloppen bij de gemeente ( die zijn lekker dicht ) toerledokie !

en nu ?? laten we toch maar even bellen naar dat ene bedrijfje die zo duur was ! 

MEestal kunnen ze 2 antwoorden verwachten of NEE of JA met een normale rekening !

----------


## timleurink

Zoals ik al eerder zei is het bij ons hobby matig begonnen. Op het moment hebben we een volle agenda en verdienen we er leuk geld mee. En ja ook deze lage prijs kan bij ons uit. We worden zelfs aan de andere kant van Nederland ingehuurd omdat wij alsnog goedkoper zijn.

En vaste klanten blijven ons niet huren om de lage prijs, maar om de goede kwaliteit die zij krijgen. 
Ik denk dat na 7 jaar ervaring een dj goed kan inzien of het feest geslaagd is of niet. En natuurlijk word er altijd met de klant over het feest geevalueerd.

Ik vind de meesten hier nogal zeer negatief lopen praten. Marktverziekers worden we genoemd. En wanneer we in de problemen zouden zitten hier goed gebruik van proberen te maken. 
Toevallig hebben wij een hele goede band met euro train. Deze drive in show draait o.a. voor satis & fy. Hij heeft zijn vaste klanten, en ziet ons dus absoluut niet als concurrentie.

Ik denk dat wanneer je goedkopere drive in shows als concurrentie gaat zien.. Zoals jullie ze noemen disco boys met dap setjes of de marktverziekers. Je moet gaan kijken naar je eigen kwaliteiten. 
Misschien levert een dap dj een betere kwaliteit voor een lagere prijs.. Dan is de keuze voor de klant als snel gemaakt..


Groeten Tim

----------


## Watt Xtra

en weer gaan we door over hetzelfde, de hobbyisten met een "dap-piezo" setje. Maar jongens dat is toch geen concurrentie??  Lees de rest eens door, want er zijn genoeg jongens die wel met goede apparatuur komen voor een "snot" prijs. DAT IS CONCURRENTIE en aan het overige kun je op een gegeven moment alleen maar verdienen, zoals mephisto al aangaf in zijn voorbeeld.

----------


## Banned

Als een jongetje met DAP Piezo voor 25 euro jouw klus afpakt die bij jou 200 kost vindt je dat geen concurentie maar het is wel MARKTVERZIEKING dat jou je boterham kost !

Dus wordt dat jongetje langzaam toch je concurrent ondanks dat hij geen vergelijkbaar setje heeft. 

Ik kan je zeggen sinds dat alle Bmerken met een heel stuk fatsoenlijker spul op de markt komt gaat het bij de PRO merken in de verhuur een heel stuk minder hoor !

Ik verhuur mijn JB setje ook meer als mijn Master want het is goedkoper en de klant is het een stuk goedkoper en een bout van dat Master beter klinkt.

Als het zo door gaat met de Bmerken wordt er in de toekomst echt wel een groot serieus evenement met DAP of JB gedaan ! 

Deze merken gaan steeds beter presteren !

En het is een bout voor een bruidspaar dat op hun feest een drive in staat van 1000 euro met top kwaliteit of een van 250 euro met dap speakers ! 

Drive i n wordt niet geboekt omdat die een duur betrouwbaar systeem heeft hoor meer om de persoon die er achter staat - financieel aantrekkelijki is en er een leuk feestje maakt .

Dat is op dit moment voor een drive in belangrijk.

Het is een bout voor de klant dat hun cdtje in een JB zit of een Pioneer als het maar afgespeelt wordt !

De serieuzere klanten die grote evenmenten organiseert hebben toch een vaste verhuurder waar ze mee samenwerken ! die zullen niet ff naar een beun gaan met DAP of anders.

Maar de grote bedrijven willen ook steed minder kosten maken ,zodat jij als verhuurder ook met de prijs omlaag moet alleen kunnen er veel niet omdat voor iedereen de lasten omhoog gaan !

----------


## Watt Xtra

ja maar een dap setje trekt geen 500 man!! en zal dus niet snel op een dergelijk schoolfeest staan!! En over het setje wat jij aanhaalt met een verschil tussen 25 en 200 euro, daar kun je zelf iets aan doen, bekijk mn andere posts maar eens. Wees creatief. Maar zo'n set als Tim aandraagt, en ik ken het setje en weet waar zij draaien, dat zijn wel de marktverziekers. Want komop Tim: jij kunt mij niet wijsmaken dat jullie goed verdienen wanneer jullie met 4 man voor 300 euro staan. Reken eens om per persoon per uur. Dan de afschrijving, de transportkosten, de boekhouding, de cd's, enz. Daar kun je niet veel van overhouden. of jullie hebben iets dat de rest van de wereld nog niet heeft. En dan draag jij ook aan dat jullie worden gehuurd voor de kwaliteit en niet de prijs?? ja dag, ik heb ook feesten gedraaid waar jullie nu staan en ik vroeg echt wel iets meer hoor voor een vergelijkend setje!!

----------


## Banned

er worden meer schoolfeesten gedaan met DAP en JB dan je denkt hoor ! Geloof me maar.

Er zijn in nederland genorg mensen die goede spullen hebben prive die voor een paar centen jouw klanten wegtrekken.

Meestal is het allemaal via via enzovoort.

in de prowereld heb je minder concurentie hoor dan met die jongens die het lekker zwart doen en voor een paar centen.

We kunnen hier nog wel langer over doorgaan maar het feit is dat het gewoon gebeurt en dat we er weinig of niets aan kunnen doen !

----------


## Watt Xtra

kijk maar eens naar tim en zijn cornuiten!! wel kvk nummer, dus zwart lijkt me sterk. Maargoed ik maak me ook niet meer zo druk hoor, doe bijna geen drive-ins meer, maar het woord "Marktverziekers" wordt hier dus wel eens verkeerd gebruikt en dat stoort mij. En zit nu vooral met bandjes in cafe's en dergelijke. Daar is zeker leuk werk te vinden en krijgen en wordt beter betaald.

----------


## Airwave

> citaat:_Geplaatst door timleurink_
> 
> Ik vind de meesten hier nogal zeer negatief lopen praten. Marktverziekers worden we genoemd. En wanneer we in de problemen zouden zitten hier goed gebruik van proberen te maken. 
> Toevallig hebben wij een hele goede band met euro train. Deze drive in show draait o.a. voor satis & fy. Hij heeft zijn vaste klanten, en ziet ons dus absoluut niet als concurrentie.



Volgens mij begrijp je niet goed wat we hiermee bedoelen. Als je met zo een set voor zo een kleine prijs buitenkomt kan het niet anders dat de klanten bij jou blijven komen. In onze buurt zitten we ook met zo een discobar. Die kerel had tijd niks te doen totdat hij zijn prijzen verschrikkelijk laag zette. Gevolg: weer veel boekingen met een grote set voor een prijs van niks.

De klanten zijn waarschijnlijk wel tevreden over jullie geleverde werk, maar ze zullen je hoofdzakelijk boeken voor je goedkope prijs denk ik. Wanneer je er in slaagt om ze voor je goede kwaliteit  (en je vraagt een eerlijke prijs uiteraard) te laten boeken, dan ben je goed bezig!

----------


## Banned

Stel als ik als drive in show 400 euro boek voor een show bij een voetbalclub ( stel 6X per jaar )

Ze bellen me af omdat er iemand op de club komt voor 75,00 vindt ik dat verziekerij !!

jij bent je klant kwijt ( 2400 euro ) 

En dan kan ik mss wel geen concurentie hebben van die persoon maar hij heeft wel een deel beleg van me brood geroofd !

komt hij in mijn plek voor 500,00 kun je spreken van concurentie ! 

Maar dat gebeurt bijna nooit !! 

ik bedoel hiermee dat als jij als serieus verhuurder een vast project kwijtraakt omdat er een bepaald iemand voor minder geld die klus klaart of dat nu wel of niet zwart is is dat gewoon balen !

PUNT UIT ! ik vindt deze discussie op niets uitlopen want degene die de klus nu heeft vindt dit probleem vrij normaal en diegene die de dupe is is het er niet mee eens !

dus dit wordt in mijn ogen een eindeloze discussie.

me petje af voor diegene die voor een paar centen spullen leveren in de verhuur zonder de arbeid en uren en verbruik en vervoer te berekenen. Die kunnen me niet zeggen dat ze verdienen zeker niet als ze een kvk hebben ( gaat er nog BTW vanaf en dan hou helemaal niets meer over ) vooral diegene die vor deze prijzen WIT aanbieden zijn ook verziekers van de markt ! 

Maar ja wat doe je er tegen &gt; helemaal NIETS dus voor mij is dit einde discussie ! 

als mijn klanten goedkoper kunnen zijn ze vrij om te gaan ik kan ze niet verplichten om meer centen uit te gaan geven ! 

Ik maak een prijs kunnen ze elders voordeliger Mij ook goed ! 

Ik ga er in ieder geval niets op toeleggen want ik moet mijn boterham ervan betalen en me huur betalen bla bla bla van mijun inkomsten.

----------


## Airwave

Ja, maar als je zo blijft redeneren ben je om de duur al je klanten kwijt omdat het ergens anders dan goedkoper is [B)]. Ik denk dat het toch wel belangrijk is om er goed bij na te denken wat de gevolgen kunnen zijn als je er niets aan doet.

----------


## Banned

daar ben ik het niet mee eens hoor, de klanten die ik nu heb blijven bij mij omdat ze weten wat ze krijgen ! 

Voor iemand die goedkoper is kun je niet altijd verwachten dat hij dezelfde kwaliteit levert !

Het belangrijkste is dat de klant tevreden over jou is van hoe je de klus klaart enzo DAT is belangrijk !

Die klanten blijven dus en zijn betrouwbaar ! 

PLUS ik ga niet onder mijn prijs werken zou ik dat ook gaan doen wordt ik ook een van de verziekers voor mijn concurerernde collega's 

Ook heb ik geleerd dat mijn manier van zaken doen de beste weg is die mij op de been houdt !

Mijn lasten worden netjes betaald mijn rekeningen en mijn BMW's kunnen rijden dus ik mag niet klagen !

Voor iemand die zulke klussen neerzet voor 300 eurie kunnen alleen van dit niet leven ! 


BElasting / sociale lasten / kosten / arbeid voor de klus ( wat hou je dan nog over ?? van die 300,00 ?

----------


## Watt Xtra

je hobby!! en verder waarschijnlijk niets!! en iets om over te poggen natuurlijk, je kunt immers zeggen en laten zien dat je veel feestjes hebt!! maja we gaan gewoon door.

----------


## Bastisito

Wat veel mensen vergeten is dat je prijs niet het enige middel is om te concurreren.

----------


## Airwave

> citaat:_Geplaatst door mephisto_
> 
>  Voor iemand die goedkoper is kun je niet altijd verwachten dat hij dezelfde kwaliteit levert !



Dat is nu juist het probleem. In dit geval wordt er kwaliteit geleverd en is het goedkoop, en als het dan nog in orde is ook zou ik als klant toch eens overwegen om over te stappen. 

Misschien dat een of andere commissie eens minimumprijzen moet maken, maar dit zou men dan ook alleen kunnen controleren bij de ingeschreven discobars, maar het zal misschien toch al een beetje helpen...

----------


## Ahmed Al Dayri

> citaat:_Geplaatst door Airwave_
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 			
> 				citaat:_Geplaatst door mephisto_
> ...



En als je je nou als discobar niet inschrijft? Dan kun je evengoed nog een aardig concurrent zijn...

----------


## Airwave

Wat ik hiermee bedoel is dat wanneer je ingeschreven bent men je factuurbedragen kan gaan vergelijken met de minimumprijzen die vastgelegd zouden zijn ( [^] ). Wanneer je niet ingeschreven bent schrijf je geen facturen uit, dus kan men je bedrag ook niet controleren of zal dit in elk geval moeilijker gaan. De klant zou dan op de hoogte moeten zijn van de minimumprijzen, maar ik denk dat dat bij de meeste niet het geval zal zijn.

----------


## Ahmed Al Dayri

Ik denk persoonlijk dat de meeste drive-in-shows die ingeschreven staan wel redelijke prijzen vragen (dit omdat ze meer kosten hebben). De gene die niet ingeschreven staan zijn juist het probleem.

En een klant zal alleen maar juigen als hij iemand kan krijgen die (ver) onder de minimuum prijs werkt en goed kwaliteit levert....
Hun gaan echt niet denken aan "marktverzieken"...

----------


## Watt Xtra

ja jongens als je reageert is dat goed, daar is een discussie voor maar lees dan ook alles en reageer dan. Want er worden dingen geschreven die kompleet scheef zijn met de feiten die voor worden gelegd. het voorbeeld is ingeschreven bij de kvk en heeft een kwalitatieve goede set en levert deze voor een veel te lage prijs naar onze mening. Waar zij dan weer heel anders over denken want ze verdienen er naar hun zeggen ook nog eens goed mee! Maarja, ik richt mij wel op andere dingen en verdien daar mn brood ook mee, het is zeker jammer dat je je klussen kwijt raakt aan dit soort jongens maar je doet er niets aan en je hoopt heel stiekem dat er eens iets gruwelijks mis gaat waardoor zij met een financiele strop komen te zitten waardoor die klanten misschien wel weer terug komen. En dan kun je je slag slaan en moet je het maximale uit die klus zien te halen, zowel voor jezelf maar ook naar de klant toe. Zodat zij het idee krijgen dat je wel een stabiel bedrijf bent en continue kwaliteit kunt leveren.

----------


## timleurink

Volgens mij snap jij er vrij wijnig van! De klanten krijgen bij ons ook continue kwaliteit voor een lage prijs en eveneens eens een stabiel bedrijf.
Als we even kijken naar scholen, wie is dan volgens jou de klant? Misschien was het vroeger de directeur, maar tegenwoordig is het de jeugd die de feesten organiseren en de drive in show dus uitzoeken.
Als je eenmaal GOEDE KWALITEIT levert zullen ze voor jou drive in show kiezen, daarnaast is de lage prijs natuurlijk ook nog eens een voordeel.
Ik denk dat jullie het eens anders moeten gaan bekijken en niet steeds over marktverziekers spreken.


Groeten Tim

----------


## som

wat mij stoort is dat de jongeren die komen vragen hoe ze er "tussen" moeten komen diverse adviezen krijgen.
meestal in de trend van kijken en leren biedt jezelf maar gratis aan en vraag lage prijzen voor je spullen.
maakt ie dan opeens een vlucht en veranderd in een serieuze in-de-wegloper word ie bestempeld als marktverzieker,
en das typysch nederlands, eers vertellen hoe het moet daarna zeuren[V]

----------


## Ahmed Al Dayri

> citaat:_Geplaatst door som_
> 
> wat mij stoort is dat de jongeren die komen vragen hoe ze er "tussen" moeten komen diverse adviezen krijgen.
> meestal in de trend van kijken en leren biedt jezelf maar gratis aan en vraag lage prijzen voor je spullen.
> maakt ie dan opeens een vlucht en veranderd in een serieuze in-de-wegloper word ie bestempeld als marktverzieker,
> en das typysch nederlands, eers vertellen hoe het moet daarna zeuren[V]



Daar is al een topic over, over je eigen concurrentie opleiden enz enz.

Maar hoever kun je gaan? Zou ik nu geen stage meer mogen lopen bij een verhuurbedrijf omdat ik in de toekomst misschien een concurrent zou kunnen worden?

----------


## Banned

het is niet dat ik het niet begrijp maar voor 300 of 400 zo'n set als hierboven genoemd neerzetten kan ik NIET doen hoor !

Als diegene dan beweert dat hij ermee wel mee kan rondkomen vindt ik het een beetje vreemd verhaal er gaat zowieso als eerste BTW vanaf ! daarna de transportkosten, eventueel een extra mannetje plus je eigen uren die er in zitten afschrijving van je spullen , gebruik ervan enz enz.

Als je een project heb bij een vaste klant die op zijn minst 20X is kan ik er mss nog een beetje mee ingaan ! Voor vaste klanten heb je immers toch wel andere prijzen ! 

Maar goed, ieder het zijnde. Gelukkig heb ik er geen last van ( mijn klanten gaan niet vreemd ! )

Maar het is wel klote als er ooit een vaste klant vertrekt omdat ie minder wilt gaan uitgeven en meer produkten wil hebben !

----------


## Ahmed Al Dayri

Maar stel jullie eens voor.

Ik heb een drive-in show, leuke spullen, en puur voor de hobby, doe het gewoon omdat ik het leuk vind.

Als ik de volle hap vraag, heb ik 5 klanten
Als ik (ver) onder de normale prijs zit krijg ik een stuk of 20.

En nogmaals, ik vind het leuk, en hoef er niet me brood voor te betalen etc etc.

Zo was ik vroeger wel, totdat ik gewend raakkte aan feestjes geven en erachter kwam dat ik zowat voor niks werkte.[B)]

----------


## Niek...

> citaat:_Geplaatst door timleurink_
> 
> Volgens mij snap jij er vrij wijnig van! De klanten krijgen bij ons ook continue kwaliteit voor een lage prijs en eveneens eens een stabiel bedrijf....Ik denk dat jullie het eens anders moeten gaan bekijken en niet steeds over marktverziekers spreken.



Tim; de prijs van een product/dienst bij ieder bedrijf is een optelsom van de kosten, in relatie gebracht tot de marktwaarde. 

Voorbeeldje van jullie (geschatte) kosten:
EUR 300,- inclusief BTW is EUR 252,- excl. 
Huur geluidsinstallatie: 200,-
Huur 4x scan: 60,-
Huur 4x Mac: 175,-
Huur truss/statieven/rook: 75,-
Huur 16x par: 75,-
Huur DJ set: 75,-
Aanschaf CD's + administratiekosten: 50,-
Huur transport + 50 km's: 75,-

Kale huur is al EUR 785,-. Huur DJ meubel, kabels, krachtblok, en jullie EIGEN UREN (pratende over een bedrijf!!!) niet meegerekend. Natuurlijk is eigen apparatuur goedkoper, natuurlijk werken veel DJ's met illegale CD's, natuurlijk hanteer je setprijzen en beloon je herhalingsboekingen, etc. Dat jullie vraagprijs totaal niet in relatie staat tot de markwaarde lijkt me duidelijk, en daarmee dat jullie jezelf ook ooit eens tegen zullen komen. Klein - laatste - voorbeeldje: leerlingen van een school boeken jullie weer, willen exact zelfde show als voorgaande keer. Maar jullie hebben een dubbele boeking en moeten versterkers, Mac's, parren en truss e.d. gaan inhuren. Verdienen jullie nog wat? En dan gaat er nog geen lampje o.i.d. kapot...

Natuurlijk; ik gun jullie het allerbeste, maar moet blijven glimlachen om je bewering dat mensen voor de kwaliteit blijven boeken (en niet vanwege de prijs). Ik wacht eigenlijk op je prijsverhoging naar EUR 600,- en kijken hoeveel trouwe klanten je overhoudt. 

Allemaal goede feestdagen!

----------


## luc2366

> citaat:_Geplaatst door timleurink_
> 
> Volgens mij snap jij er vrij wijnig van! De klanten krijgen bij ons ook continue kwaliteit voor een lage prijs en eveneens eens een stabiel bedrijf.
> Als we even kijken naar scholen, wie is dan volgens jou de klant? Misschien was het vroeger de directeur, maar tegenwoordig is het de jeugd die de feesten organiseren en de drive in show dus uitzoeken.
> Als je eenmaal GOEDE KWALITEIT levert zullen ze voor jou drive in show kiezen, daarnaast is de lage prijs natuurlijk ook nog eens een voordeel.
> Ik denk dat jullie het eens anders moeten gaan bekijken en niet steeds over marktverziekers spreken.
> 
> 
> Groeten Tim



zeker van? vraag volgende keer een NORMALE prijs en je bent gegarandeerd de job kwijt aan iemand anders (die ook BEWEERT kwaliteit te leveren)

----------


## timleurink

Ja je bent inderdaad je job dan kwijt, en waarom? Omdat de klant op zoek is naar een laag tarief, 300 of 600 euro is nog wel een heel verschil. 
Tegenwoordig zijn er scholen die zelf apparatuur aanschaffen en geen drive in show nodig hebben.
Jullie praten of er een groot evenement wordt gegeven waar alles piek fijn moet zijn geregeld.
En of jij nou showtech heads + controller of martin + licon hebt kan een klant ( met de feesten die wij doen ) niets schelen.
En ja ik kan van ons zeggen dat wij kwaliteit leveren.

Daarnaast krijgen wij regelmatig opdrachten van collega's die ook online zijn in dit forum die maar al te blij zijn met de lage prijs die wij hanteren als we een klus overnemen en ook dan nog proberen de prijs lager te krijgen????

----------


## Watt Xtra

tim, kom op zeg laten we dan maar met feiten gaan gooien, Ik heb eerder op het bonhoeffer gestaan in enschede, hiervoor nam ik mee een set geluid: 2*2,5kW, 16 parren, 4 scanners, strobo, rook enkele kleine effecten, 9 meter truss en decoratie bijpassend aan het thema, oa sneeuwpoppen, kerstman bij kerst.En 2 maal danspodia. Hier kwam ik met twee, een enkele keer met drie man. Setje kostte dan om en nabij de 450 ex. Heb ik zeker 10 feesten achter elkaar gedraaid. Totdat ik te horen kreeg dat het te duur werd, achteraf gezien dus vanwege jullie!! Want het volgende feest wat na mij kwam was met jullie! En reken maar dat het om de prijs ging en niet om het feit dat jullie wel kwaliteit leveren en ik niet. 
En hetgeen jij aandraagt over showtec, martin enz. nee dit maakt niet uit voor de klant, maar bekijk bovenstaande berekening en ja dan zal er idd een klein verschil tussen een martin movinghead zitten en een showtec maar jullie prijs blijft aan de absurde lage kant en dat kost andere klanten, maar niet om jullie kwaliteit maar puur om de prijs. En dat jullie wel uitkomen met deze prijzen en er aan verdienen, laat ons dan ook eens meegenieten en til een puntje van de sluier zodat wij als bedrijf-houdenden ook kosten kunnen drukken. Want belasting, afschrijving, boekhouding, eigen brood enz. moeten we allemaal betalen. 
En na een simpel rekensommetje moeten jullie echt wel heel veel feesten hebben om die apparatuur te betalen. (movingheadje: 2100 euro/300=7*4 = 28stuks) en dan heb je pas 4 movingheadjes, nu de rest nog  :Smile:  &gt;28keer en dan spreken over hobby?

----------


## timleurink

Ik zeg ook niet dat jullie geen kwaliteit leveren absoluut niet, maar ik heb het idee dat jullie denken dat de klanten alleen blijven om de lage prijs. De klant kijkt echt wel naar kwaliteit en de prijs komt op de 2e plaats. 
Als de kwaliteit niet goed is maar de prijs is wel laag blijft de klant echt niet, geloof mij.

----------


## Airwave

Oeff, dikgegeten van de kerstmenu's, moet even bekomen  :Frown: .

Tim, je zou ons een groot plezier doen door even een rekensommetje te geven van jouw 300 euro. Dus een opsomming van al je kosten die je die avond gemaakt hebt. Als je er in slaagt om met zo een set een bepaald bedrag als winst over te houden wil ik dat zeker weten [:0]. Ik denk dat velen dat wel willen weten...[?][?][?]

----------


## Airwave

Kan dit niet gewoon op het forum? Dan kan iedereen meekijken en discussiëren.

----------


## Banned

Natuurlijk kiezen de klant juist de laagste prijs.

Maar ALS bedrijf voor 300 of 400 dergelijke set te gaan neerzetten in BTW met 2man personeel erbij vindt ik gewoon knap !

Ik wil ook wel eens de rekensom van kosten achter dit plaatje zien !

Gewoon hier op het forum !

Gooi je boek open en leer ons dan maar hoe ik geld kan gaan verdienen !

----------


## som

> citaat:_Geplaatst door Ahmed Al Dayri_
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 			
> 				citaat:_Geplaatst door som_
> ...



dat is uiteraard een lastige beslissing,
vaak zijn de goedkopere jongens niet bewust bezig goedkoop te werken,
ze beginnen voor weinig,groeien door met de spullen en zijn dan min of meer onbewust te goedkoop.
en probeer maar eens bij een klant die je altijd voor een laag bedrag doet en die de groei heeft meegemaakt met een redelijke prijsstijging aan te komen.
en je oude spullen heb je niet meer dus terug is ook geen optie[} :Smile: ]

----------


## j@ns

Jongens, Jongens, Jongens...............

We hadden het toch over serieuze klanten?

Ik vind een school/instituut die met een dubbeltje op de 1e rang wil zitten geen serieuze klant, want daar komen jullie steeds op terug.

Zowiezo een drive-inn is altijd kritisch omdat er veel beginnende drive-inns tussen zitten zwart óf wit. dus je moet serieuze klanten vinden die met jouw een contract wil opstellen en dat gebeurt met vertrouwen, en ja dat gebeurd niet zo vaak dus moet je je activiteiten uitbreiden.

Trouwerijen etc. met een dergelijk budget dat zijn de potentiéle klanten waar je je op moet richten, die willen nl niet door een of andere jan lul die t voor 150.- minder doet de hele trouwerij laten verzieken...

Kortom "klanten" zonder budget moet je helemaal niet interessant vinden, heb je je alleen maar jezelf mee.

m.vr.gr. j@ns

----------


## Watt Xtra

nee de discussie die hier loopt gaat over het feit dat er wordt beweert dat er voor een zeer laag budget een dergelijke set kan worden neergezet en dan ook nog "goed verdienen"!! Tim je reageert wel maar echt antwoorden komen er niet, je valt een beetje in herhaling, "eerste en tweede plaats" van keuzes die er worden gemaakt. Ik heb jou een duidelijk voorbeeld gegeven uit de praktijk die betrekking heeft op ons beide, Ik zette een degelijke set neer voor een X bedrag, jullie komen met een X-je bedrag, DUIDELIJK veel lager, en kwijt ben ik mijn klant. Dan wordt er  toch wel degelijk naar de prijs gekeken?? En zoals ik al aangaf, wij zullen ook wel kwaliteit hebben geleverd, immers je wordt niet 10 keer geboekt als je rommel levert. En dan is jouw laatste zin: "Als de kwaliteit niet goed is maar de prijs is wel laag blijft de klant echt niet, geloof mij." Je draait dingen om, we hebben het juist over kwaliteit voor een "rot-op" prijs. En dat is wat mij stoort, want je beweert dingen, zoals kwaliteit leveren en een lage prijs en goed  kunnen verdienen. Nou dan nogmaals de vraag waar een groot aantal forumleden graag antwoordt op wil. Geef ons ook DE TIP zodat wij ook voor zulke prijzen kunnen komen en geld kunnen verdienen, dan hebben wij binnenkort heel veel tevreden klanten!!! Al is het alleen al om de prijs. Dus zet hier eens een kostenplaatje neer van jullie show. vriendelijke groet, jorrit
oja allemaal een gezellig kerstfeest!!

----------


## Airwave

Een mooie samenvatting van Tfproductions!  :Wink: 

Nu is het alleen afwachten op het kostenplaatje, dus Tim, je weet wat je te doen staat!

----------


## Airwave

Een mooie samenvatting van Tfproductions!  :Wink: 

Nu is het alleen afwachten op het kostenplaatje, dus Tim, je weet wat je te doen staat!

----------


## timleurink

.

----------


## Airwave

Ben je sprakeloos Tim  :Big Grin: ?

----------


## Airwave

Het is nog altijd wachten op een rekensommetje van Tim...

----------


## Gast1401081

Als er al sets van 2kW +licht+decor de deur uitgaan met 2 man voor 300 a 450 euro, dan verkoop ik de handel. 

Degelijk personeel is al minimaal 125 ex per dag, en dan nog in de buurt, en een kort klusje. 

De verhuurbedrijven die dergelijke setjes op de occasionlijst hebben gezet hadden beter de ouwe meuk in de openhaard kunnen gooien, dan hadden ze zichzelf geen concurrentie aangedaan.

----------


## Banned

volgens mij is hij nu zijn verlies aan het uitrekenen van het afgelopen jaar !

----------


## Watt Xtra

als ik zijn reactie zo lees, dan bedoelt hij dat hij er een punt achter heeft gezet en niet kan en wil reageren. Erg jammer, wel meedoen aan een discussie maar zodra de vragen moeilijker worden en de discussie wel inhoud heeft stoppen, das minder. maarja zoals er al vaak is geschreven "je doet er niets aan" Laten we het daarbij houden totdat Tim wel reageert en dan vel ik mijn oordeel nu en benoem hem tot "marktverzieker" (oja mod, dit is niet aanvallend bedoelt naar Tim maar het toont wel aan dat dit een erg zwakke reactie was van tim, waardoor hij zich wel laat kennen).

----------


## Airwave

We kunnen inderdaad niet veel anders doen dan wachten...
Wel spijtig vind ik  :Frown: .

----------


## Banned

ik heb een nieuw voornemen voor 2006 !

Ik ga bij elke klus GELD bijleggen zodat ik meerdere klanten heb het komend jaar !

Heb ik in 2007 extra aftrekposten !

----------


## Airwave

Die is goed!   :Big Grin:  :Big Grin:  :Big Grin:

----------


## Watt Xtra

he mephisto, als je toch geld gaat weggooien, ik stuur je wel een aantal facturen van 300 euro!! hoef jij niet te komen, heb ik dus ook geen onkosten en kan ik ook schrijven dat ik discoshows wegzet voor een "rotop" prijs!! en zeggen dat ik goed verdien. Haha!! goede jaarwisseling

----------


## Airwave

Beetje zwak van Tim dat hij zich niet meer laat horen...  :Frown:

----------


## Banned

WAT 300,00 ?? nee sorry TE DUUR ! 

We beginnen een beetje sarcastisch te worden geloof ik ! 

HEt is idd erg flauw dat er geen reactie meer wordt gegeven.

Maar goed : IEDEREEN EEN PRETTIG UITEINDE EN EEN GEZOND 2006 !

----------

